# Case IH 2594 pulling 3x4 baler without duels.



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am leaning towards looking for a new tractor. I don't really want to put more money into my Massey. I have seen a tractor on tractorhouse that is a 1986 Case IH 2594 2wd, but it does not have duels. Would you attach a 3x4 baler on a tractor without duels? I have to say I like the price but I am not sure about not having duels.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Been running a JD4960 mfwd, on first a 3x4, now a 3x3, for ten years. I usually take the duels off when haying season starts. Takes less room in machine shed. Handles baler just fine. I did leave them on last season after 13" of rain in June. There were a couple times where they saved me from burying tractor and baler.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I am leaning towards looking for a new tractor. I don't really want to put more money into my Massey. I have seen a tractor on tractorhouse that is a 1986 Case IH 2594 2wd, but it does not have duels. Would you attach a 3x4 baler on a tractor without duels? I have to say I like the price but I am not sure about not having duels.


 what size tires are on the rear of the Case


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

endrow said:


> what size tires are on the rear of the Case


20.8-38


----------

